# Sandown Zoo I.O.W.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Herewith a few shots from the zoo at Sandown,I.o.w.

All shot through the fence.

Not perfect but quite happy with the results.
Was shoulder to shoulder with other people so couldn't
Get a better vantage point.

Comments welcome.

1. King of the zoo

Lion Portrait by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

2. Feeding time

I.o.w 09.08.12-2 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

3. One eye posing

I.o.w 09.08.12-3 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

4. One eye taking a nap

I.o.w 09.08.12-4 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

My mother in law lives in newport so whenever we're there we go to one of their wonderful zoos. Great pics mate :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

gavlar1200 said:


> My mother in law lives in newport so whenever we're there we go to one of their wonderful zoos. Great pics mate :thumb:


Thank you, my mum lives in Newport too


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice photo`s.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Fantastic shots of stunning cats. The King does look like he is the master of all he surveys. The sleeping White Tiger taking a nap, we have a tabby cat that is just as lazy as that.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Great photos,went there a few years ago and it was worth it just for the big cats.


----------

